# The Build is finshed, well sort of. Picture update.



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

First off the fish I now have are : 2- Marble Angles , 6 - Bala Sharks, 3 Plecos, and yes I still have crabs, well just one.:surprise: I could not catch it. I was told they would bother the angles, so I caught all but one.
I bought two Amazon Red flame Swords back in November 2015 First picture is a picture of it in bloom.









It has a buddy also, plus two Buds still just below the surface










This is the amazon red flame sword planted in the left rear corner.









Finally an update full front view.









I guess I am doing something right. :grin2:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice! What size tank? Your balas leave the plants alone?


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

jeaninel said:


> Nice! What size tank? Your balas leave the plants alone?


Thanks.
Though I woke today to find the bloom had faded, and the second flower had open. It looks like the stem is about 24 inches long so to reach the surface. Under the water there looks like more buds to follow.
The tank is 150 gallons less the substrate plants and driftwood.

The Bala's are 3 to 4 inches, the angles are body 2 inches and fins top to bottom 5 to 6 inches. They don't seem to harm the plants, it is more like keeping them clean. However the Plecos have done the most harm. They completely ate all my Telanthera Rosefolia and completely wrecked my island of Riccia fluitans. Though, it was mostly an accident I did not fore see. I had to contain the Riccia in a hair net that one of the pleco's when munching on the Riccia he got tangeled in and had to be rescued, so it was out with the Riccia.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha naughty plecos! Well the tank and plants look great. Love the driftwood too. You've got a little bit of time but I'm interested to see how your balas do with all the plants when they get bigger. I've got 5 in my 150 ranging from about 6-10" each.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Bala's I figure they should get to about 8 inches. I wanted to get 6 Dalmatian Mollies for the tank, but I now need them between 3 and 4 inches. As far as the plants and the size of the fish I am trying to keep three zone levels. Just the other day I spent thinning the plants, and doing re-planting. All the fish do use all three levels.

P.S. I wanted to say the plants are doing very well at keeping my water quality very healthy.


----------

